# Larger Compound/Cross Feed Dials for Atlas/Craftsman 12" Early



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone from the Yahoo Atlas/Craftsman Group sent me this link:

http://tallgrasstools.com/AtlasDials.html

These are either kits or completed parts to convert the 1" dia. crossfeed and compound dials on the Atlas 10" or early (1957 & back) Craftsman 12" to the later 1.5" dia. style.  As far as I can tell, the cheapest kit has the graduations marked but doesn't have the numbers stampedon the dial.  Machining required on most other parts.  The in between kits (either marked 0-100 or cross feed marked 0-200) have the dials completed.  And the most expensive have all parts completed (plug-n-play).  There are no permanent changes to the lathe.  The maker also has other widgets available.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Mar 17, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Someone from the Yahoo Atlas/Craftsman Group sent me this link:
> 
> http://tallgrasstools.com/AtlasDials.html
> 
> These are either kits or completed parts to convert the 1" dia. crossfeed and compound dials on the Atlas 10" or early (1957 & back) Craftsman 12" to the later 1.5" dia. style.  As far as I can tell, the cheapest kit has the graduations marked but doesn't have the numbers stampedon the dial.  Machining required on most other parts.  The in between kits (either marked 0-100 or cross feed marked 0-200) have the dials completed.  And the most expensive have all parts completed (plug-n-play).  There are no permanent changes to the lathe.  The maker also has other widgets available.


I seen these so I got on YouTube and MrPete has a video that shows how to scribe and punch the numbers into the dials.  I'm going to order this kit sometime soon not sure but I may try to building my own first.  Check that video.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 18, 2016)

I can attest that as one grows older, even the larger dials on the late 12" become more difficult to read.  I can imagine dealing with the smaller dials on the earlier machines.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 18, 2016)

New URL:
http://tallgrasstools.com/products/atlas-crossfeed-dial-fully-machined-5014

I found the nicest dials from Atlas are from this series of Craftsman lathes:
101.27580
101.27590
101.28930
101.28940
101.28950
101.28970
These dials are large and have a knurled locking wheel with a belleville washer in an internal depression for tension when setting zero reference.
Here is a clip from the parts book showing the part numbers, and two pics of my old but somewhat updated 12x24 sporting these "old eyes" dials:






Spiral_Chips


----------



## iron man (Mar 18, 2016)

I made a setup some time back and have turned out a lot of nice dials. Warning no headstock bearings have  ever been damaged in any of the dozens of dials I have made!!!

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/graduated-dials.24787/#post-218843


----------

